#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  تيفال

## Eng_osama

هل ممكن أن نصنع كراسى الحكام العرب من التيفال ؟

----------


## الصعيدي

> هل ممكن أن نصنع كراسى الحكام العرب من التيفال ؟


*حمد الله عالسلامة يا با شمهندس .. منور والله .. الحقيقة ان الموديل الجديد بينزل بالكرسي بتاعه (Built in) .. بيتهيألي عشان تغيره لازم تغير البورده كلها .. هههههههههههه ..*

----------


## Eng_osama

الله يسلمك يا أخى العزيز ، وحشتونى جداً ، وحشنى أهل العقل والخير والحب ، وحشتنى جدعنة ولاد البلد ورجولة الصعايدة  ::  ::  :: 
أنا والله نفسى تتغير الماركة عموماً ، يعنى مش لازم تكون البوردة والبروسيسور والرام والهارد ديسك من ماركة  General
نفسى فى يوم تكون كل الأجزاء ماركة Citizen

----------


## عـزالديـن

> هل ممكن أن نصنع كراسى الحكام العرب من التيفال ؟


*أضحك الله سنك يا اخى
والله ضحكتنى , ولكن لاتنسى أن هناك مواد جيدة تساعد على الالتصاق بالتيفال
تقبل تحيتى وتقديرى*

----------


## Eng_osama

والله ياأخى الكريم عز الدين ، حتى لو مافيش كانو هايعملو جايزة قدرها كل دخل الدولة لمدة 100 سنة لمن يخترع هذه المادة

----------


## atefhelal

*حتى ولو كان الكرسى من التيفال .. فلابد قبل الجلوس عليه التنبيه بنظام الإستعمال السليم ..

مثلا قليل من الزيت أو الشحم على قاعدة الكرسى .. ونفس الشيئ على قاعدة المستخدم .. وعند الإضطرار للتقليب فيجب استعمال ملعقة خشبية ، وهكذا .. ,وانت تعلم كمهندس .. أن سوء الإستخدام قد يطيح بطبقة التيفال وكأنك ياأبو زيد ماغزيت ..*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> هل ممكن أن نصنع كراسى الحكام العرب من التيفال ؟



*بس لازم تاخد حق استغلال العلامه التجاريه من الشركة الأم ..



TEFAL
Made in France
 

مع تحيات تيفال زهران .. 


*

.

----------


## حسام عمر

ليست بالتيفال انما بالاعمال


ربنا يهدى حكام المسلمين

----------

